# Australian Shepherds as LGD's?



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 10, 2014)

I have never owned a LGD before and now that I will be keeping livestock again, I would like to invest in a guardian who will be good for guarding the animals and the home. They will be outside dogs and need to be kid friendly. From what I have gathered from research Australian Shepherds seems to fit the need but I was wondering if anyone who owns one could weigh in on this. I definitely want to be sure before committing to this. 


Location in Northern Indiana.
Livestock-goats, cattle, chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 10, 2014)

Australian Shepherds are herding dogs not livestock guardian dogs. 
Their use and purpose is different than that of a LGD.

I would recommend looking at an Anatolian Shepherd Dog or Great Pyrenees. They are relatively easy for first time LGD owners.
There are many threads on this subject... bottom line Herding dogs are not livestock guardians.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed.  They have a prey drive that is much higher than an LGD breed.  Nice, smart dogs that can be valuable on a farm but not the same temperament of an LGD.  Look into breeds like Anatolian and Great Pyrenees.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 11, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Agreed.  They have a prey drive that is much higher than an LGD breed.  Nice, smart dogs that can be valuable on a farm but not the same temperament of an LGD.  Look into breeds like Anatolian and Great Pyrenees.



Wanatah is about an hour West of me. Do you know anyone who sells Pyrenees?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Actually, I know someone of two people with litters right now who are west of me.  BRB with some contacts for you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Actually, I know someone of two people with litters right now who are west of me.  BRB with some contacts for you.




Wait, Wanatah INDIANA right?  Your tag says you are South Carolina


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 11, 2014)

Oops...I didn't realize I forgot to change it! Thanks for the heads up. Lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Taylor Ridge Farms---the owner is a practicing veterinarian and her dogs are FANTASTIC!!!  I wish I had need of another dog right now because they have got the perfect temperament.  
d-c-taylor@sbcglobal.net
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Taylor-Ridge-Farm/146877725336525?sk=info
(708)258-6539


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Guy Studebaker 
He is a 4H poultry judge and I have not seen his dogs but do know he has some GPs right now.  Here is his facebook page link.

https://www.facebook.com/guystudebaker?fref=ts


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2014)

gm55studebaker@yahoo.com  Here is Guy's email.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 19, 2018)

MrsCedarstone said:


> I have never owned a LGD before and now that I will be keeping livestock again, I would like to invest in a guardian who will be good for guarding the animals and the home. They will be outside dogs and need to be kid friendly. From what I have gathered from research Australian Shepherds seems to fit the need but I was wondering if anyone who owns one could weigh in on this. I definitely want to be sure before committing to this.
> 
> 
> Location in Northern Indiana.
> Livestock-goats, cattle, chickens.


I would not recommend Australian Shepherds for a location with chicken. My rescue killed our last flock and needs to get adopted out before I can allow my current flock to free range. It was heartbreaking she was great with them for 10 days total. Note to self do not name chicken it never ends well.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 10, 2018)

A


MrsCedarstone said:


> I have never owned a LGD before and now that I will be keeping livestock again, I would like to invest in a guardian who will be good for guarding the animals and the home. They will be outside dogs and need to be kid friendly. From what I have gathered from research Australian Shepherds seems to fit the need but I was wondering if anyone who owns one could weigh in on this. I definitely want to be sure before committing to this.
> 
> 
> Location in Northern Indiana.
> Livestock-goats, cattle, chickens.


Australian Shepherds are a herding breed and not a guardian breed of dog. I would never put a herding breed in as a guardian animal...disaster waiting to happen. There are several breeds of guardian dog that have been bred over the centuries to guard livestock and each breed has their own attributes. Good luck on your search for a LGD.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)

Everyone has basically already said it but besides being a herding breed versus an LGD, which everyone already pointed out, Australian Shepherds are also highly intelligent, somewhat sensitive dogs and bond closely with their families so I don't think they are really "outside dogs." They are often nicknamed "velcro dogs." Plus they are very smart and need a job to do, like herding the livestock for you, or tricks, or a dog sport and/or lots of physical exercise. For a farm dog, herding would probably suffice, it is what they were bred to do after all, but basically, they are active dogs and not really content to just sit around outside and watch the livestock. And left alone, they will likely become bored and create their own job, one that you will most likely not approve of. They may even start herding/harassing the stock on their own. They need a job and exercise. They can make amazing dogs though and are amazing family dogs if you wanted an indoor pet/working dog/farm companion or if you went outside to visit and work your dog a lot if it HAD to be kept outside. They can also be protective of their families but it's just a totally different job. You might also like a farm collie though. Like an Old Time Scotch Collie or an English Shepherd.


----------

